# Merlón



## Mei

Hola nois!

Estic fent una traducció del castellà al català i m'he trobat amb la paraula "merlón". Segons el diccionari, és:



> merlón m.Trozo de parapeto que bordea la muralla en su parte superior.


Com es diu això en català? Estic fent una traducció sobre els Dèspotes com a títol que s'otorgaven a membres de diferentes cases imperials i no sé què hi té a veure. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Hola Mei,

Quina és la frase? Perquè jo tampoc veig ninguna lògica, excepte que sigui una cosa aixì com defensor o protector.

A veure que diuen els altres.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Ups sí, perdó: 



> Los _despotēs_ bizantinos usaban la ropa especial que guardaba semejanza con las vestimentas del emperador bizantino:
> 
> Corona mural (con cuatro merlones para hijos imperiales, y uno para yerno imperial).
> túnica roja o de color púrpura, normalmente decorada con los águilas imperiales.
> botas de color rojo o púrpura.



Parlen de roba. 

Mei


----------



## Mei

Ep nois, els "merlones" són les diferentes dents que té una corona reial... això té algún nom específic en català?

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Hola altra vegada,

Crec que ja ho entendu. Devia esser una espècie de escut que es possaba en la roba i el escut tenia unes coses simlares a quatre torres, com el escut del enlace que has possat en "corona mural".

Salut.

Ant

Com m´imagino que no m´he explicat bé, si no entendes qualsevol cosa, em ho dies.


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola altra vegada,
> 
> Crec que ja ho entenc. Devia ésser una espècie d'escut que es posava a la roba i l'scut tenia unes coses simlars a quatre torres, com l'scut de l'enllaç que has possat a "corona mural".
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant
> 
> Com m´imagino que no m´he explicat bé, si no entens qualsevol cosa, m'ho dius.



Bé de fet, era les diferentes dents de la corona que duien al cap, però no sé si té algún nom específic en català...


----------



## chics

Uf, això... _|¨|_|¨|_|¨|_
Et val alguna proposta del termcat?





> _ca_ merlet, m
> _ca_ muró, m _sin. compl._
> _es_ merlón


----------



## ernest_

Es diuen merlets. Són aquelles formes característiques a les parets dels castells, amb un espai més baix per disparar i un alt per cobrir-se, successivament, amb forma de "dent".


----------



## Mei

Merlets, eh... i d'aquí el nom de Merlin? Nah, això ja seria massa. 

Gràcies nois! 

Mei


----------

